# Can a repair or dealer plate be used on a trailer?



## bluej511 (Jun 16, 2006)

Alright well i work at MHQ and have acces to both plates but i need to pick up a boat and trailer from Wrentham all the way to my house in Worcester, now if i cant get a plate at the dmv tomorrow is there any way i can use a repair or dealer plate?

I dont wanna drive it without a plate cuz that will get me pulled over, i just need to know from someone in the field so i can get the boat, needs to be gone by this weekend so any help is appreciated.

Thanks
[email protected]


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

bluej511 said:


> is there any way i can use a repair or dealer plate?


Not legally. Is it the crime of the century? No, but better to stay out of the glue.


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

http://www.mass.gov/rmv/forms/21330.pdf#search=%22mass%20general%20law%20repair%20plate%22

Check this link out, it should help. Good luck.


----------



## bluej511 (Jun 16, 2006)

No. In addition to a tow truck or ramp
Repair Plate can be attached to any motor
vehicle, including a trailer or a tractor-trailer
combination. A Repairer cannot use a Repair plate
demonstration drive on a vehicle it has for sale.

Thanks 209 seems like it answers my question, but can the trailer be loaded? oh well looks like its a yes anyways.What department are u in so i can hook u up next time u come in to MHQ lol


----------



## creeperjeep (Jan 12, 2006)

Mr breen should be able to hook you up with means of transporting the trailer


----------



## bluej511 (Jun 16, 2006)

heh thats alright my dad went to get a Trailer plate anyways, the thing i just noticed which sucks is that it expires 11-06? whats up with that? would i be fined if i wanted to renew my registration lest say next spring/summer when i finish fixing the boat?


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

bluej511 said:


> heh thats alright my dad went to get a Trailer plate anyways, the thing i just noticed which sucks is that it expires 11-06? whats up with that? would i be fined if i wanted to renew my registration lest say next spring/summer when i finish fixing the boat?


All trailer plates in MA expire every November.


----------



## bluej511 (Jun 16, 2006)

do i have to renew it right away or can i wait till im actually gonna use it?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

You can wait


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Speaking of trailers....

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?p=120166#post120166


----------

